# how do i open unix executable file?



## aden77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi! i have a problem, i need to convert unix executable files to microsoft office.
Can you please help me?
Thank you.


----------



## earthsaver (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm guessing the files don't have the correct Office document extensions. Add .doc to the names of the Word Documents, .xls for Excel, and .ppt for PowerPoint. Does that help?


----------



## aden77 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think your name suits you: Earthsaver 
Thank you it helps.


----------



## kamweasle (Aug 15, 2012)

Please help me, I have several unix executable files that I need to convert to microsoft office. The file extension is .lwp which is lotus word pro. I am using a macbook pro running osx mountain lion.


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like you need to find a converter from Lotus to Word or to Rich Text Format at least. If the files just contain text, you could try opening them in TextEdit to get at it.


----------



## kamweasle (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank for the tip. I am new at this and as such a bit ignorant as to certain things. Based on your reply, I went searching and I found what I need. Unfortunately, I am required to have a Windows OS on my mac which I don't. So basically, I am back where I started.

Thank you for trying though.


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 15, 2012)

You would need to search for a Mac converter, if one exists. Where did these files come from. Ideally, use Lotus Word Pro to export the files to Word or Rich Text Format.


----------



## kamweasle (Aug 15, 2012)

My boss used nothing but lotus word pro up until late last year. I had the software on my old HP but for some reason, the software isn't there anymore. I need these files open so as to use the templates for another project I should start tomorrow. 

I will keep searching taking into consideration what you suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you try opening one in TextEdit to see how much you could read?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like the software suite LibreOffice will import and convert Lotus Write Pro files:
http://www.libreoffice.org/download/3-3-new-features-and-fixes/
It's a free download - http://www.libreoffice.org


----------



## kamweasle (Aug 15, 2012)

yes i did and i couldn't read anything


----------



## kamweasle (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you DeltaMac. It worked. You just saved my job. EarthSaver, thank you as well


----------



## LKReagan (Mar 24, 2018)

aden77 said:


> Hi! i have a problem, i need to convert unix executable files to microsoft office.
> Can you please help me?
> Thank you.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 24, 2018)

All I see is a quote from the post #1... That post was resolved in this thread.
Do you have a question?


----------

